
Ask HN: Certifications for people who contribute to open source? - capex
I guess a lot of the people coming to HN contribute to open source software. The quality and standards of popular open source libraries are generally higher than what we see in proprietary software. However, the benefits of contributing to open source are mostly intangible. I wonder if there could be certifications for people who contribute to open source in a substantial way. Could this be an alternative to a university qualification? Or does it already exist in one form or another?
======
herbst
Your Github profile is kind of exactly this, isnt it? The people i know who
are strongly involved in Open Source get their job offers based on this.

